
GitLab is now used by Fortune 500 companies - prhomhyse
http://www.businessinsider.com/gitlab-ceo-sytse-sid-sijbrandij-interview-2015-10
======
bpicolo
Used by Fortune 500 companies != 'in the fortune 500'. Poor title

------
prhomhyse
That was not what I titled it though. I can't explain how it changed to
"Gitlab is now in the fortune 500".

It was originally "Why this 'well-kept' secret for programmers is suddenly
popping up in the Fortune 500", I shortened it by removing the "popping it".
Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
Jgrubb
We're relatively new to the GitLab game, but it has vastly improved the
overall transparency into our codebase and the work that's going into it. The
ability to put comments in the diffs as code reviews is something that a lot
of people might be used to, but we've been sorely missing as my company.

I've read other people's gripes, but I have none of my own yet. Thanks very
much GitLab team.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Awesome to hear. Let me know if you have any further feedback.

------
tbarbugli
Quite misleading title you have here.

------
tacos
There are 26 million employees in the Fortune 500. If you manage to make a
technology product that isn't being used by one of them, please let me know.

------
abritishguy
It is hard to make something that isn't being used somewhere in the fortune
500. Completely meaningless.

------
trymas
wow, can such title, with click-baityness level greater than of buzzfeed, be
on the front page of hacker news?

the fact that GitLab is used by Fortune 500 companies is not news to me -
totally expected and natural.

~~~
prhomhyse
I think HN changed the title.

------
jobvandervoort
As always, we're here if you have any questions or comments.

~~~
joeconway
Can we expect to see more focus on improving merge requests within Gitlab?
I've felt as though for the longest time it's not had any of the major
functionality gaps filled and seems to be deteriorating with each release. I'm
wondering now if Gitlab doesn't see it very high on the list of priorities for
the product

(Apologies if this comes across as overly negative, I use Gitlab all day every
day and it's a great tool)

~~~
jobvandervoort
Absolutely. Code review is at the core of the product and it should be amazing
to use.

Coming up we will add the ability to revert merges [0]. We're also working on
redoing the UI of MRs (and much of the rest of the app) and have someone
working fulltime on performance now, which will also help here.

What would you like to see improved? Very curious to hear.

[0]:
[https://about.gitlab.com/direction/](https://about.gitlab.com/direction/)

~~~
joeconway
That's great to hear! Specifically, the lack of syntax highlighting on merge
reviews is a killer feature. My team actually temporarily moved over to
Phabricator, specifically for this feature.

\- Currently the only way for someone to indicate that a merge request is good
to merge is by contacting them outside of Gitlab or doing the upvote on the
MR, which fascinatingly is only possible by commenting with a :+1: thumbs up

\- Also multiple assignees on MRs

\- Ability for anyone to add labels to an MR, not just the assignee

\- On the index page listing MR's I've often felt like a solid improvement
would be to show both author and assignee. I think Gitlab has alternated
between one or the other a few times on this page but both seem to me to be
pertinent information.

~~~
jobvandervoort
> the lack of syntax highlighting on merge reviews is a killer feature

Creating an issue for this and scheduling it. I agree we need this for diffs
=> issue here: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/3292](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/3292)

> Also multiple assignees on MRs

We solved this with the 'approvers' feature. We still want to only have a
single assignee, as only a single person can click 'merge'.

> Ability for anyone to add labels to an MR, not just the assignee

This should be anyone with editing rights to the MR, such as masters. We're
improving the UX to make this easier in GitLab 8.2 or 8.3 (also creating
labels on the fly and quickly adding more).

> On the index page listing MR's I've often felt like a solid improvement
> would be to show both author and assignee. I think Gitlab has alternated
> between one or the other a few times on this page but both seem to me to be
> pertinent information.

Currently both are shown: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/merge_requests](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/merge_requests)

One is inline, the other as icon. Let me know how you think we can further
improve this.

------
antoncohen
That is a very misleading title. More accurate would be "GitLab is used by
Fortune 500 companies", which isn't new information.

~~~
sytse
Article title is: "Why this 'well-kept' secret for programmers is suddenly
popping up in the Fortune 500" which we are happy with. Maybe HN title can be
changed.

~~~
prhomhyse
YES!. that is what I think as well!

